# warning buzzer on step not working



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

On our B644 the warning buzzer to let you know that you have left the step out when the engine is started has stopped working. The step still goes in and out OK so it is not the fuse for the electric step but the handbook is not very illuminating about where to look next.
Looked underneath but can't see an obvious sensor.
Does anyone have any ideas?

Chris


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I think I read somewhere that plugging and unplugging the wiring loom a few times, "under/near the step" fixes this.
Maybe give a squirt of WD40 also.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Step Switch*

It could be the step limit switch.

Take off the rubber boot and give it a good spray with ACF-50 or Corrosion Block.

cheers


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Step Switch*



Hymie said:


> It could be the step limit switch.
> 
> Take off the rubber boot and give it a good spray with ACF-50 or Corrosion Block.
> 
> cheers


Thanks - our unit has a plastic cover over the motor to the right of the step, is that what you mean or is there something else that I can't see

Chris


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Hi if you look under the vehicle where the step goes up you should see a small micro switch that the step pushes up when it closes 
Cheers
James


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Remove the step...........Simples.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ours has am omnistep which has a switch that is pushed in by the step mechanism when it closes (and obviously releases when opening). This is in a grey plastic housing, and when ours stopped working I looked underneath and found that one of the screws holding the unit in place had come adrift, so the button wouldn't work. Re-fitted that and it works fine. :idea: 8)


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The unit is in a fairly difficult environment, with mud, water and constant dusty chippings hammering at it. The fact that it is so reliable is quite amazing. Mine only fails when it matters, then the loud beeper comes on and I see my step sticking out in the mirror after recovering from the shock of the beeper. 
The other drivers on the motorway must think I am drunk :lol: 
Alan


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

747 said:


> Remove the step...........Simples.


ah but if we removed everything that stopped working there wouldn't be much left to ride around in :lol:

thanks for all the suggestions, not wanting to be girlie or anything but I will get OH to go and do the manly thing of grubbing around underneath again

Chris


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

You might care to read my reply to a similar question a while back in case you have the same problem.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-851703.html#851703

As yours is a B644, the buzzer is probably in a different place, but I would expect it to be connected to the Electroblok.

Have you listened very carefully for a feint buzz in case you have the same problem? When I got my head down next to the driver's seat mounting I could just hear it.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions, just an update on progress.
Found the little box underneath and twiddling it results in buzzer working intermittently so it looks like a poor connection in there.
Thanks again for the help

Chris


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*step buzzer*

Hello, not sure what year your van is but this is what I found on my 2006 584.
The buzzer switch, fitted in the front face of the motor housing, is an adapted car door interior light switch. On a car the earth connection is normally via the mounting screw into the body work. In this application an earth wire is attached to the mounting with an aluminium pop rivet which corrodes, hence if you give it a wiggle it works.
If you take it out & clean it up, maybe a new terminal & anew rivet or screw & nut it should be fine.
I think most of the trouble stems from all the road mud & muck thrown up by the o/s/r wheel.If you don't have them, some good truck type mud flaps are a real boon. Keeps the step a lot cleaner anyway.
Hope this is of help.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: step buzzer*



bjandlin said:


> Hello, not sure what year your van is but this is what I found on my 2006 584.
> The buzzer switch, fitted in the front face of the motor housing, is an adapted car door interior light switch. On a car the earth connection is normally via the mounting screw into the body work. In this application an earth wire is attached to the mounting with an aluminium pop rivet which corrodes, hence if you give it a wiggle it works.
> If you take it out & clean it up, maybe a new terminal & anew rivet or screw & nut it should be fine.
> I think most of the trouble stems from all the road mud & muck thrown up by the o/s/r wheel.If you don't have them, some good truck type mud flaps are a real boon. Keeps the step a lot cleaner anyway.
> Hope this is of help.


Thanks for that, it looks like you have identified the fault for us

Chris


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

I had the same problem, My cure was a replacement of the coroded aluminum earthing rivet as describe by bjandlin.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

For the second time in my ownership the steps buzzer failed.
On investigation it was an earthing problem. The steps micro switch has to send an earth to the buzzer. The supply of this earth is the aluminum chassis of the steps. This chassis is is also earthed the vehicle chassis. Aluminum oxidizes and the earth had failed on one of these contacts resulting in the steps chassis was not earthed to the vehicle chassis.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Yup, experienced exactly the same. It was the earth connection at the rivet.


----------

